# Please validate if my DRAMs are running at optimal frequencies



## OrlyP (Nov 22, 2020)

Memory calculations aren't my strongest bit and this is my first Ryzen build.

Relevant system specs:
Ryzen 5 3600 @ 4.2GHz all cores
Gigabyte B550 AORUS Pro
G.Skill 32GB (2 x 16GB) DDR4-3600 CL18 (XMP 2.0)

I'm triggered by two things in CPU-Z:
1. FSB : DRAM ratio = 3:54
2. Max Bandwidth = DDR4-2132 (1066 MHz)

Please tell me if this is correct for the memory that I have or is there something else I should do.

Refer to these CPU-Z Screencaps for more details:


----------



## INSTG8R (Nov 22, 2020)

Running at 1800(DDR 3600) so looks fine to me.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2020)

Quite lose timings, see if you can't tighten them up a bit, as it's normally possible on Ryzen systems.
Try using this and maybe download ZenTimings?








						DRAM Calculator for Ryzen (v1.7.3) Download
					

DRAM Calculator for Ryzen helps with overclocking your memory on the AMD Ryzen platform.   It suggests stable memory timing sets optimized for your m




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## OrlyP (Nov 22, 2020)

Wonderful. I'll see if those timings will work on mine. Thank you!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 22, 2020)

OrlyP said:


> Wonderful. I'll see if those timings will work on mine. Thank you!


No, you don't want to use my timings, you want to download the DRAM calculator and use what it spits out for your modules.


----------

